# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Lãng mạn tham quan du lịch trên tàu hỏa cổ ở Đà Lạt

## hohuucuong

*Mỗi toa tàu như nhiều căn phòng cổ đang chuyển động.*
Đến cao nguyên mùa mưa, nếu rất nhiều dịch vụ khác dường như trở hay trầm lắng hơn so với lệ thường thì trên đường ray từ trung tâm về vùng ngoại thành Đà Lạt, nhiều bánh xe của những toa tàu hỏa cổ vẫn quay đều…
mở đầu cho hành trình nhiều toa tàu chuyển động đi du lich Da Lat , nhiều tiếng còi hú rộn rã dưới trời mưa. Cảm giác mưa cao nguyên chợt trở hay thú vị với nhiều vòng bánh xe chầm chậm lăn. Phía trong toa tàu ấm áp được bọc bởi nhiều thớ gỗ, nhiều lời ca về thành phố trên cao vang lên dịu dàng bên ngoài mưa bay lất phất phủ trên nhiều mái nhà, thấm ướt những khu vườn… Mưa chẳng còn kéo dài lê thê trong suy nghĩ của cộng đồng 

 


rất nhiều khác đi tour du lich Da Lat đều đến ga mục đích chụp ảnh khiến kỷ nệm
Phía trong nhiều toa xe cổ.

Mỗi toa tàu như nhiều căn phòng cổ đang chuyển động. Tạm biệt tốc độ của nhiều phương tiện di chuyển khác nhau, dành hơn một giờ đồng hồ mục đích ngồi trên tàu hỏa cổ, nhấm nháp thời giờ nhẩn nha nhìn Đà Lạt qua những ô cửa sổ, bất chợt thấy cuộc sống quá thảnh thơi. nhiều bụi cỏ lòa xòa hai bên đường, những màu hoa dại khoe sắc trong mưa, nhiều đoạn taluy thấm ướt lốm đốm những mảng rêu xanh thẫm…

Toa tàu đong đưa, uốn lượn cùng độ cao mục đích rồi nhiều góc đời hiện hữu theo hành trình của đoàn tàu. Lướt qua nét tự nhiên khởi điểm của hoa cỏ, những trang trại hoa, nhiều vườn atisô vuông vắn tiếp nối; hoa cúc trải dài theo từng luống, trải rộng thành từng vạt, vườn dược liệu atisô xanh mướt. nhiều mái nhà giản dị, thấp thoáng trong núi đồi; phía xa, sau cành cây bám dài nhiều dây bìm bịp tím, không thiếu nhiều ngôi biệt thự trang nhã như một phần hiện đại khác của cuộc sống phố thị Đà Lạt.


không chỉ thu hut khác đi du lich Da Lat mà còn cả ca sĩ đến đóng MV
Hành trình dài 7 km trên những toa tàu cổ băng qua rất nhiều cảnh trí, mượt mà với một nguồn cảm xúc rất thật về Đà Lạt. kể từ khi những toa tàu được phục chế theo nét cổ kiểu đây hơn 2 năm, hành trình tàu hỏa chạy chứng nhận hơi nước như đưa khách du lịch trở về gần hơn với không khí nhiều năm 30 của thế kỷ trong lúc đoàn tàu chạy trên tuyến Phan Rang - Tháp Chàm lên Đà Lạt. Cũng từ đó, việc trải nghiệm Đà Lạt thông qua hành trình của nhiều hành khách trên tuyến đường ray đã mang đến rất nhiều cảm xúc hơn.

Sau nhiều phút nhìn nhìn từ trên toa tàu, khi tàu dừng bánh ở Trại Mát, khách bước xuống chợ nông sản xanh tươi nhiều loại rau - củ - quả Đà Lạt. Chợ không ồn ào, chẳng xô bồ giống như tính kiểu con người Đà Lạt. Nhịp mua bán cứ dịu dàng khoan thai. tranh thủ lựa chọn vài loại củ khiến quà, hai khách du lịch Minh Anh và Quốc Trung đến từ Hà Nội) không quên thu vào máy hình nhiều hình ảnh đời thường ấy.

Với năm chuyến khởi hành mới nhất những toa tàu cổ lăn bánh bất kể ngày nắng hoặc ngày mưa. Mỗi hành trình đủ cho từ mười lăm đến tám mươi hành khách. Đều đặn với tốc độ 15 km/h, những toa tàu cổ như một hành trình hãm được sự hối hả, tất bật của đời sống hiện đại.

Hiện ga Đà Lạt - di tích lịch sử văn hóa cấp quốc gia đang được đầu tư tôn tạo mục đích xứng khoảng với một công trình kiến trúc vẻ đẹp sở hữu rất nhiều dấu ấn lịch sử, rất nhiều phổ biến thẩm mỹ phục vụ khách du lịch Hành trình của nhiều toa tàu cổ chầm chậm được khởi nguồn với mục đích trợ giúp phục vụ trung tâm nghỉ mát Đà Lạt từ thế kỷ trước vẫn lăn nhiều bánh xe thú vị đến hôm nay…

----------

